Ask HN: Would You Recommend Firebase? - cvaidya1986
======
tarun_anand
As always, it depends. If you are a large enterprise I would not. It is good
for starters and small organizations.

What are you planning to use it for and how big are your datasets?

~~~
cvaidya1986
Let's say highly scalable app without surprise bills :)

~~~
davismwfl
Then no.

Is it scalable, yes, if you scale can there be surprise bills, yes. Is it a
capable system, mostly.

I agree with the other answer, it depends. If you are just starting and want a
quick way to stand up something and get an MVP out and prove it is viable, use
it. But just build your product with the foresight that it isn't probably
where you want to base yourself forever. Don't lock yourself into firebase
only features etc.

We use it today (for an MVP) and are moving off it for the final product, not
necessarily because of surprise bills or major problems but because data
security and industry requirements don't accept Firebase as secure. To be
fair, I'd move off it either way, as it isn't a great backend to be on for an
enterprise application IMO. But for getting something up and testable, sure,
it is quick, and pretty easy to prototype with.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Hmmm I would just rather build it right the first time then. MERN stack you
think?

~~~
davismwfl
Just depends on your application. Hard to judge without more understanding.

I would use whatever you know and not try to add new learning in unless you
absolutely need to.

